# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Cần tư vấn mua 1 máy tính chơi game

## virus

Mấy anh ơi em có khoảng 5t5 em mún mấy anh cho e 1 cấu hình để em chơi game ko cần monitor.Ko bít khoảng 5t5 có thể đước 1 máy ko.Game 3d nha mấy anh cỡ như cabal trở lên đóa mấy anh giúp dùm em nha:bawling:

----------


## HuaAnh

Nền tảng AMD bạn nhé :Giá tại HN ngày 26/03

*Mobo : GIGABYTE™ GA-MA69G-S3H Giá 98$
CPU : AM2 4400+ Giá 81$
RAM : ADATA tản nhiệt 1GB bus 667 Giá 24$/1thanh
HDD : 80Gb SATA II Giá 49$
VGA : GIGABYTE™ GV NX73T256PRH - 7300GT 256MB DDR2 Giá 74$
Case + PSU : Vicom và nguồn 480W Giá 26$*

*Tổng : 354$ x 15.86 = 5.560.000VNĐ*

----------


## Hai

cám ơn bạn nhưng mình ko thích nền tảng AMD ^^!

----------


## songdai90

Thì nền tảng Intel vậy :

*Mobo : GIGABYTE™ GA P31-DS3L Giá 96$
CPU : Intel E2180 Giá 83$
*
Các thứ còn lại như cũ bạn ạ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

*Tổng tiền khoảng cũng như cũ luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
*

----------


## thaonguyen0494

nếu ở tp HCM, vui lòng liên hệ để có kết quả và giá tốt nhất

----------


## seo_bds

mình ở vung tau hic hic ma nếu bạn cung cấp thì có bảo đảm tốt nhất và giá tốt nhất ko

----------


## thoinay

theo mình bạn đến cưả hàng lớn uy tín mua về tự lắp là yên tâm rồi , nếu bạn không cần gấp thì sau khi tốt nghiệp xong thì bạn xuống đây mình dẫn bạn đi mua giá gốc ( ^_^ )

----------


## mainguyen

ừh chắc dùng kingmax wá dưới đây cây kingmax 512 bus 400 giá tới 32 usd lận hic

----------


## thutrang

Bạn có thể vào web dưới đây để tự lắp 1 bộ máy cho mình, chọn linh kiện xong có giá tiền luôn:
Trananh.com

----------


## helloseo

> ừh chắc dùng kingmax wá dưới đây cây kingmax 512 bus 400 giá tới 32 usd lận hic


RAM 1 vẫn đắt lắm bạn ạ, bộ máy của bạn dùng ram 2 giá rẻ hơn nhiều mà hiệu năng hơn hẳn luôn.

512 bus 667 chỉ có giá 15$ thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

1. Mainboard INTEL DG965RYCK
Intel G965 chipset (Core 2 Duo) - Upto P4 3.8GHz; 4xDual DDR2 533/ 667/ 800 (Max 8GB Ram); VGA & Sound 6 channel & NIC Gigabit onboard; 1xPCI Express; 2xIEEE 1394; 3xPCI; 4xSATA; 533/ 800/ 1066 FSB.

2. Pentium 4 631 - 3.0 Ghz
Pentium 4 631 - 3.0 Ghz - 2MB - 64 bit - bus 800MHz - HT - SK 775 - Box.

3. DDR2 1.0GB bus 800 (PC2-6400) Kingston.

4.SamSung 80 GB Serial ATA II - 2MBCache
SamSung 80 GB Serial ATA II (3 Gb/s); 7200 rpm; 2MB Cache.

5. NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
# Graphics Engine: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 w/TurboCache
# Video Memory: 256M/64 bit DDR2 onboard
# Effective Memory Size: 512MB
# Engine Clock: 400MHz
# Memory Clock: 540MHz(270MHz DDR)
# RAMDAC: 400MHz
# Bus Standard: PCI Express 16X
# Max Resolution: 2048x1536
# VGA Output: Standard 15-pin D-sub
# Video Output: Composite
# DVI Output: DVI-I
# 2nd VGA Output: Yes
# Adaptor/Cable Bundled: NA 

Đây là cấu hình máy của mình, khoảng 5,5tr đó bạn. Các game như 9D hay Cabal chơi vô tư... THANKS nhé ^^

----------


## zin9xpro

> 1. Mainboard INTEL DG965RYCK
> Intel G965 chipset (Core 2 Duo) - Upto P4 3.8GHz; 4xDual DDR2 533/ 667/ 800 (Max 8GB Ram); VGA & Sound 6 channel & NIC Gigabit onboard; 1xPCI Express; 2xIEEE 1394; 3xPCI; 4xSATA; 533/ 800/ 1066 FSB.
> 
> 2. Pentium 4 631 - 3.0 Ghz
> Pentium 4 631 - 3.0 Ghz - 2MB - 64 bit - bus 800MHz - HT - SK 775 - Box.
> 
> 3. DDR2 1.0GB bus 800 (PC2-6400) Kingston.
> 
> 4.SamSung 80 GB Serial ATA II - 2MBCache
> ...


Bộ này của bạn cách đây 2 năm thì khủng đó, nhưng bây jờ thì với số tiền đó tui dùng mobo AMD onboard VGA 690G còn hơn ^^ nhiều. Nhưng sao bộ này của bạn lại đi lệch lạc vậy, chipset 965 chơi cpu D631 và VGA 6200TC thì hơi phí ^^ bạn ạ

----------


## baobinhtb

*Góp ý*

mua RAM 2G có tản nhiệt cũng chỉ 800000 thui

----------


## gamevui5k

ram 2GB có tản nhiệt ah sẵn tiện cho hỏi cây ram 1GB kingston DDR bus 400 giá bao nhiêu vậy

----------


## sebweb

theo tôi lên dùng RAM kingmax 1G bus 800 có 25 $ thôi

----------


## nguyenha9889

cho minhh hoi ram ddr Elixir buss 400 xai co ổn định ko và ram đó 512 giá bao nhiu và cảu nước nào vậy

----------


## thuyvt123

Nếu bạn ở Tp HCM thì đến cửa hàng Trường Vũ ở Quận 1 mà mua, uy tín lắm đấy

----------


## giangnt

> cho minhh hoi ram ddr Elixir buss 400 xai co ổn định ko và ram đó 512 giá bao nhiu và cảu nước nào vậy


Hãy vào đây để xem chi tiết về Ram đó nhé:
http://www.trananh.vn/?a=PD&hdn_product_id=1486

----------

